# Mack's Lures glow hooks



## Archeryelkdude (Feb 6, 2005)

Has anybody used these on Sakakawea or anywhere else? I've used these on Fort Peck, Last Mountain Lake, and Tobin Last year. That's if the kids would let me use one of theirs. We drifted slowly with leaches or 1/2 a crawler on a bottom bouncer. The white series worked the best. Just wondering if they anybody has used them there? Here's the link to their web site.

http://www.mackslure.net/acatalog/Red_Hook_Series.html


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

...just a hint of Spam to start your week.


----------



## Archeryelkdude (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm a real person asking a real question. I want to know if anybody else has used these. I fish Parshall Bay, Deep Water etc. Spam this is not. guess this is not the site I thought it might be.
[/img]


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I have been using some glow hooks for ice fishing that have worked alright. Bought some of the Northland drop hooks with glow and have put them on Sweedish Pimples and rattle spoons with good luck when the bite has been light. Also have some Hali chain drop hooks with a bead of glow on them, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I used them last year with good success...for some reason the white glow part at the top worked well....We would use plain red hooks and would catch more Walleyes with the white glow....I did not like the quality of the hooks though...the paint didn't last long and they were not the strongest hook I have ever used... :2cents:


----------

